# American stores in Zapopan or Guadalajara?



## LuvBugLiz21 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hey guys! I'm a recent expat to Guadalajara/Zapopan and was curious if there are any American type grocery stores or book stores around? There is a Walmart near me but it doesn't carry a lot of the same things they do in the states...


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

LuvBugLiz21 said:


> Hey guys! I'm a recent expat to Guadalajara/Zapopan and was curious if there are any American type grocery stores or book stores around? There is a Walmart near me but it doesn't carry a lot of the same things they do in the states...


I find that the longer I stay here, the less time I spend looking for stuff I used to get in the US. I can't help you with US type grocery stores.

However, there is an English language book store. It is Sandy's located on Avenida Tepeyac in Colonia Chapalita. There is also a pretty good lending library of English language books at AmSoc (American Society of Jalisco) also in Col. Chapalita.


----------



## tcreek (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't know how you will be there, but the Texas chain is slowly but surely making it's way deeper and deeper in to Mexico.


http://www.heb.com.mx/


They have their own brands like Walmart does, but unlike Walmart they sell probably about 50% of their own products in the Mexican stores. Most is which is made in the US.

If I could get them to sell the canned Meat/Junk (Beef Stew, Canned Pasta, etc.) , I would be all set.


----------



## LuvBugLiz21 (Mar 5, 2016)

It's not a question of "how I'll be there", I'm already here. I've been living here for 6 months now. My question was mainly for books I guess. I'm such a huge reader, and though I'm intermediate with Spanish, I primarily read English. I'm just such a huge reader and I'm out of material


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

LuvBugLiz21 said:


> It's not a question of "how I'll be there", I'm already here. I've been living here for 6 months now. My question was mainly for books I guess. I'm such a huge reader, and though I'm intermediate with Spanish, I primarily read English. I'm just such a huge reader and I'm out of material


I addition to Sandy's and AmSoc, which I mentioned earlier, there are always e-books in various formats that are convenient for people outside of English speaking countries.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

LuvBugLiz21 said:


> It's not a question of "how I'll be there", I'm already here. I've been living here for 6 months now. My question was mainly for books I guess. I'm such a huge reader, and though I'm intermediate with Spanish, I primarily read English. I'm just such a huge reader and* I'm out of material*


Two words -- Kindle Reader


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes kindle is the way to go. Books are expensiive go to the chapala forum and ask if someone is interesed in exchanging books with you, Some people are always looking for books.

Take a ride to lake chapala and go to San Antonio on the main highway you have Superlake. It is expensive but most of the customers are American and Canadian so you probably will find what you want and cannot get and stock up. Go to Costco first as they do bring items from Coatco and mark them up as well.
If you want directions let me know.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

LuvBugLiz21 said:


> Hey guys! I'm a recent expat to Guadalajara/Zapopan and was curious if there are any American type grocery stores or book stores around? There is a Walmart near me but it doesn't carry a lot of the same things they do in the states...


Alladinos is in Guadalajara:

Confitería Aladinos
No reviews · Japanese Confectionary Shop
Av Pablo Neruda 3107
+52 33 3640 1502
Directions
Aladinos
1 review · Grocery Store
Av Montevideo
+52 33 3640 1502
Open until 9:00 PM

If you go to Chapala, SuperLake is between there and Ajijic on the carretera:
http://www.chapala.tv/content/super-lake


----------



## LuvBugLiz21 (Mar 5, 2016)

Kindle reader... Seriously don't know why I didn't think about that! Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

LuvBugLiz21 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, since you already have an iPhone there is a free kindle app just waiting for you.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_200783640_idevice?nodeId=200298460
Amazon also offers tons of free books along with their retail books.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

LuvBugLiz21 said:


> Kindle reader... Seriously don't know why I didn't think about that! Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was a long time hold out against e-readers. I just didn't like their all-white background with black letters, or all black background, with white letters.

It was kindle I think that was the first, followed by iPad, to offer a semi-light grey background with white letters, the size of which you could adjust. The first time I saw this design was the last time I read a paper book all the way through. It is just so easy on the eyes and for me, sure doesn't have of that computer glow that keeps folks up at night.

iPad-mini is just the right size (for me) of a book, and I can read it in any light or no light. I'm sure a Kindle is just as good. I now have several hundred books on the iPad (with backups on my macbook air and iCloud). There are also hundreds of older ebooks you can down load for free, brand new ebooks usually cheaper than print versions well, brand new hard covers) and one or two sites that offer free down loads of current books. I of course would never advise anyone to use such a site.


----------



## LuvBugLiz21 (Mar 5, 2016)

Yeah I ended up downloading but a bunch of free ebooks to my iPhone and that seems to be working nicely. I'm already half way through an awesome murder mystery series! Thank you guys so much for the suggestions


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disenato (Jan 18, 2016)

in colonia providencia there are about 3 stores. One is la casita
google it


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

If you get a Kindle, I'd suggest the "paperwhite" version. I had the original kind but it had a fatal accident. The "paperwhite" has just enough light built in that you can read it in the dark (or on a plane) without bothering anyone near you. LOVE the Kindle. Seemingly endless choices.

As time goes on, you'll find you miss the U.S. products less. Most get used to the Mexican foods available, some of which are way better than what you find in the U.S. imports. If you can find a Superama, it's a good shopping experience.


----------

